# Espelir Exhaust?



## LSD Motorsports (Jun 15, 2005)

Have any of you guys tried there exhaust system, anyone have any sound clips?
Thanks guys


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

never heard it. but here are some others for shits and giggles

http://www.everything350z.com/exhaust.html


----------



## LSD Motorsports (Jun 15, 2005)

Ruben said:


> never heard it. but here are some others for shits and giggles
> 
> http://www.everything350z.com/exhaust.html


Thanks for that man, im really hoping to get some feedback on this one, got a friend interested in purchasing it.
Mike


----------

